
Apple's Building A TV — It Will Be Powered By Siri - sinzone
http://www.businessinsider.com/yes-apples-building-a-tv-and-it-will-be-powered-by-siri-2011-10
======
rbanffy
I want it to have eight square screens, arranged in 2 2x2 groups with a camera
between them. And the voice of Douglas Rain.

